

Open letter on why Camera Bits doesn't release an iPad version of Photo Mechanic - vpdn
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-10052-10708

======
hga
" _From what we can surmise, the iPad is meant for the consumption of media,
not the production of media content._ "

~~~
ryandvm
It's worse than that. It's meant for the consumption of media _that Apple
sells/approves_.

------
brisance
Some reasons he listed are real technical limitations e.g. difficulty in
manipulating large images due to RAM shortage. But such problems will not
automatically go away just by moving to Android. i.e. they are specific to the
problem domain, and not the device itself.

------
regularfry
I am reminded of the maxim "If you're not embarrassed by your first release,
you released too late."

